# Keyless Entry & Remote Start



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If possible, your question would have a better chance of being answered if posed to the company that supplied the button kit.

The factory push to start does not disable the fob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

https://fortin.ca/en/support/


----------

